# Best route for travel from Philly to Virginia Beach



## sjuhawk_jd (Aug 17, 2014)

We will be heading to Virginia Beach (staying at the Ocean Beach club) this coming weekend. Just two night trip, so getting a bit concerned about the actual driving time based on traffic conditions and construction related delays (fi any). Can somebody who is familiar with the routes help with:

(1) Best route to take (via Dover, Delaware or through DC)?
(2) Any other tips about speed traps, construction delays etc along the route?

Thanks


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 17, 2014)

*Driving directions from New Castle, Delaware to Virginia Beach, VA*

*
Philadelphia to Virginia Beach*

Eastern Shore Route 

From: New Castle, Delaware 

Take Dupont Hwy/US 13/US-40 
Stay on S Dupont Hwy/US-13 

Continue to follow US 13
Continue on Delaware Rt 1 S 
New Rt 1 is a Partial toll road 

Slight right at Puncheon Run Connector 
(signs for Norfolk/US 13/Salisbury, MD) 

S Dupont Hwy/Old Camden Rd/US 13 
Continue to follow US 13
Delaware - Maryland State Line

Take the ramp onto US 13 S/US-50 E 
Salisbury, Maryland has a few fast food
restuarants and hotels/shopping areas
Nice place to stop and take a break....

Continue to follow US Rt 13 S
Maryland - Virginia State Line

Continue on Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel US 13 
The Bridge-Tunnel project is a fourlane 20-mile long 
vehicular toll crossing of the lower Chesapeake Bay.
1964-2014 Fifty Years of Service EZPass $13-15 Toll
Be sure to stop at the Restuarant and Fishing Pier 

Continue to follow US 13 
Take the ramp to Shore Dr/US-60 
Turn left at Shore Dr/US-60 
Continue to follow US-60 

Turn left at Laskin Rd/US Route 58 

To: Virginia Beach, Virginia 

Takes Approx 236 miles about 5 hours 
depending on summer weekend traffic.


----------



## 2boyzmom (Aug 18, 2014)

We are heading to Williamsburg Sunday morning and have hit that nightmare construction in DC. Is that still going on?


----------



## hjtug (Aug 18, 2014)

2boyzmom said:


> We are heading to Williamsburg Sunday morning and have hit that nightmare construction in DC. Is that still going on?



If it were due to the construction of the toll lanes on the 495 Beltway, I believe that work is completed.  However, it seems there is always construction at one or usually more places on I-95.  Alternate routes could be the one suggested above by Miss Marty or using routes 301 and/or 17 for parts of the trip.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 18, 2014)

From points north and east of DC, I would take Miss Marty's route 10 times out of 10.  It's worth any and all the tolls.

You can do a little variant to Williamsburg that still takes DC out of the equation.  Take 301 across the Potomac River bridge ($6 toll) and take 301 all the way to 295 in Richmond to 64 to Williamsburg or......take 301 to 30 to Route 60 at Anderson's Corner in Williamsburg.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Aug 18, 2014)

Miss Marty said:


> *
> Philadelphia to Virginia Beach*
> 
> Eastern Shore Route
> ...



Thanks Miss Marty for detailed information. Since this is endorsed by others, I am going to stick to this one this coming Friday.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 18, 2014)

*You can use your EZ Pass on 495 Express Lanes*



2boyzmom said:


> We are heading to Williamsburg Sunday morning
> and have hit that nightmare construction in DC.
> Is that still going on?



Upcoming Maintenance 
Interstate 495 Express Lanes 

Typical maintenance activities include:

Replacing channelizing posts
Clearing the facility of debris
Repainting lane markings
Changing light bulbs

To minimize traffic impacts, these closures occur only at night. 
They start after 8 p.m. and end before 5 a.m.

We haven`t rode on the new 495 Express Lanes Toll road yet!


----------



## 2boyzmom (Aug 18, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> From points north and east of DC, I would take Miss Marty's route 10 times out of 10.  It's worth any and all the tolls.
> 
> You can do a little variant to Williamsburg that still takes DC out of the equation.  Take 301 across the Potomac River bridge ($6 toll) and take 301 all the way to 295 in Richmond to 64 to Williamsburg or......take 301 to 30 to Route 60 at Anderson's Corner in Williamsburg.



I think we will give rte 301 a try. Thank you


----------

